# update to BIG SHOW



## my2scents (Oct 23, 2011)

Big show, big crowds, lotsa vendors, great food & entertainment........ BIG DISSAPOINTMENT! Saturday paid $100 for a booth, $10 for parking & made $42 profit in 9 hours! :shock: 
I have done the farmers market all last spring, summer & fall & never made less than $100 & most often made average of $300 & made as much as $450 in 4 hours every day that I was there so.
 Most of the vendors at this show are HOT AZ FISH GRease, people paid $500- $4000 for booths at this show & the general consensus is NO ONE IS MAKING MONEY.
 is it a sign of the times?
theres alot of imported junk there, cheap jewelry , cell phone covers, ugly fake handbags.
I think the crowd that buys that stuff doesn't appreciate handmade soap.
In the future I'll stick to the markets & small craft shows & bazaars.
Going back today but no expecting anything different :x


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to here your first day was bad. It does sound like if there are a lot of cheapo imported stuff for sale; then it's not a good show for handmade.

I hope today is better for you.


----------



## opalgirl (Oct 23, 2011)

So sorry that happened.  I too, do much better at smaller shows and farmers market.  I get so tired of these show organizers just letting anyone into a "craft" show.  I always ask how many direct sale type people are going to be there before I commit to a show.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 24, 2011)

Last year the most expensive show that I did was $300 for 2 days.  I sold over $1000.00 the first day and the second day was not to bad either.  I can't wait to go back this year.  Not all big shows are bad ones.

Bruce


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 25, 2011)

I never did make it up there, DH wouldn't get out of bed early enough   :x  I'm sorry it was such a bad weekend good luck next time.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## timley (Jan 2, 2012)

it's a shame but I think you have to look at the price of the items your selling when it comes to space fees for fairs and markets. I went to 2 before christmas this year selling candles and tarts, along with burners. Both shows cost me $20 dollars for the space for a 6 hour event. They were both very small in a small urban community with poor turnout, but I managed to collect approx. $400 both shows, granite that wasn't all profit once you subtract my overhead for supplies but I was pleased, most of those that attended did purchase something from me. Now my point is my items sold for $1 to $16 each so I sold quite a bit to collect this amount of money, I looked into sugarloaf and they were quite expensive with 500 vendors, can't even carry what I would need to sell to make a profit! I am now making soap as well and looking forward to the upcoming season, I live in virginia so it starts up in March and I will stick with venues with fewer vendors and smaller both rental. I think you make out better and have a much better time.


----------

